# Thinking about a Kayak



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I've been thinking about getting a kayak for fishing and am looking at this one.. .http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104710680;cat104252580 .

But I'm wondering what else I need to get. An inflatable PFD, tether for the paddle and fishing rods...what else?


Thanks,


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

I purchased the Ascend 12 ft. sit on top. It is awesome, my biggest descision was sit in or on top. I prefer the SOT. Bass Pro has them now 100$ off. Very stable, tracks well, comfortable seat, plenty of room for extra rods tackel and such. I purchased an item called the fish grip for about 12 bucks to assist landing angry bass and pike. A great day on the water turned ugly after trying to lip a bass and getting hooked. Must Have... THE FISH GRIP.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I would buy this kayak before buyinh any Emotion brand. Plus, this 12 footer will paddle and handle much, much better than that 10' Emotion
http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12T-SitOnTop-Angler-Kayak-Olive/product/61401647/

If you are set on a 10 footer, than I would go with this version...also less money and better built than the Emotion brand.
http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D10T-SitOnTop-Kayak-Red/Black/product/12102505321113/



All you need is a paddle, lifejacket...either inflatable or a kayak specific version that allows mobility and comfort while seated. A crate forthe tank well to hold gear and some rod holders. You don't need much, the simplicity is one of the nice things. 


If you can stretch your budget, look for a Wilderness Systems Ride 115...maybe a last years model on clearance. Can probably find one for $650- $700. Maybe a little less. This will be more likely in early spring so in a few months the deals will start to pop up. Check out the Kayak Corral in Saline. Great shop, sells demo's and may have deals on last years models. They close for a while in Jan/Feb. They will also set up demo's once the weather breaks and I recommend paddling before you buy. Each kayak can have a distinctive feel, even if they look similar. 

Do a search online for Kayak fishing forums. A couple of good Michigan/Great lakes specific forums and the texas kayak fishing forum is another that will give you an idea of whats out there.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

perchoholic said:


> I purchased the Ascend 12 ft. sit on top. It is awesome, my biggest descision was sit in or on top. I prefer the SOT. Bass Pro has them now 100$ off. Very stable, tracks well, comfortable seat, plenty of room for extra rods tackel and such. I purchased an item called the fish grip for about 12 bucks to assist landing angry bass and pike. A great day on the water turned ugly after trying to lip a bass and getting hooked. Must Have... THE FISH GRIP.


+1 on the fish grip! Great tool when you are up close and personal with a fresh fish and a handful of treble hooks!


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

The Ascend fs128t has super horrible reviews, and I've watched many videos on them. Watch them and get an idea of what you have to do to make that thing last. If not, I would recommend you save for the Old Town Predator fishing kayak. This is just my opinion, so please no hostility. 

As far as what you need in regards to extras, I would be sure to get LED flashlights, preferably a solar powered flashlight (mine has been around 3 years and is a complete lifesaver), some sort of legit anchoring system, a prefabbed tackle box ( just use a mini cooler and the plastic tackle boxes). Your stuff gets wet while paddling even if its not raining, so unless you always want rusty stuff I would suggest something like a mini cooler. Be SURE to get a life preserver that is made specifically for having a seat against your back - you get a big bulky one, it will make wearing it uncomfortable. 

Whatever you do, get multiple pairs of pliers. I am sure that's common sense for the fisherman, but even more so if you're sitting down with a big fish in your lap and can't find a pair. 

Waterproof cases for phones and stuff are a good idea. I never bought them but destroyed my brand new phone a few weeks ago and regretted it. Hmm, lets see..... I think that about sums it up for me, other than the common sense stuff like a net and other things.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Just an fyi, the Ascend 128T and the 12T are different boats. I would say that I would not consider any of the bargain yaks much of a bargain, especially if you think you will like fishing and using the kayak. You will want to upgrade real quick. That's why I mentioned stretching the budget and looking for a deal on a Wilderness Systems etc.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mirage drive Hobies are a fishermans dream. They don't give them away, but they are worth the money in time not spent swapping from paddle to fishing rod.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Mirage drive Hobies are a fishermans dream. They don't give them away, but they are worth the money in time not spent swapping from paddle to fishing rod.


Or something with the Propel drive from Native that has reverse!  And No, they don't give them away but they are nice!


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Swamp Monster said:


> Just an fyi, the Ascend 128T and the 12T are different boats.


Oh I just double checked and realized that said 12t not 128t. I heard the 12 was the better of the two. My bad.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

bobcolenso said:


> I've been thinking about getting a kayak for fishing and am looking at this one.. .http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104710680;cat104252580 .
> 
> But I'm wondering what else I need to get. An inflatable PFD, tether for the paddle and fishing rods...what else?
> 
> ...



That Emotion looks very similar to the Malibu Mini-X which is a decent kayak for what it is. I have a Mini-X and use it occasionally, but it's definitely not my go to kayak for fishing. It's short length and light weight makes it easy to transport, but that also means it does not track as well as longer kayaks and is much slower. Generally the longer the kayak the better for speed and tracking and IMO 12-13' really is a happy median for portability, speed and tracking. If you only plan on fishing very small protected lakes and working downstream on rivers then the kayak will probably serve you well. In the wind it will be difficult to paddle and long distance will be a challenge. Another downside is that it lacks secure storage hatches and uses the molded in foot braces. While the foot wells will work they don't alllow you to stand or reposition your legs as easily. They also fill with water and can be an issue for those that are unusually tall or short.

I really don't mean to sound so critical of the kayak, after all I have one that is very similar and they do have their uses. That being said, I think there are much better choices for an all around fishing kayak. The Malibu Stealth 12'. Wilderness Systems Tarpon 12 or 14. Wilderness Systems Ride would be my top choices, but if those are out of the question due to cost or size restrictions I think the Emotion above or the Malibu Mini-X will do a decent job of getting you on the water. 

*** One note, I highly recommend staying away from dark colors such as green in a SOT. They can get very hot under the summer sun which is uncomfortable on exposed skin and they can actually warp when left on a vehicle or elsewhere when exposed to the sun.


----------



## Nick.P (Jan 17, 2014)

I 'm kind of in the same situation. Just bought a Jackson superfishal last spring. Absolutely love it! I started simple with and NRS PFD, it came with a couple rod holders( along with a few other fishing package features), and a crate (I use a chest cooler which can double as a seat). That got me through a season now I know what I want. I have troubles with following rules of others but never miss the opportunity to glean info from some of the great resources and ideas out there. Look for blue ridge kayak fishing on YouTube, and a search for tightline junkies journal, hook1 or Austin kayak, or anything kayak fishing related you'll find someone's list of essentials. I've been having way to much fun daydreaming this winter away dying for that last Saturday in April.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

_*Bobcolenso*_; i believe you have a PM from me. Check your inbox.

_* Stinger*_


----------

